# A rare day.



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Last night I made more in tips than I did in fares. Thanks mostly to 3 older people I picked up from a restaurant. They walked up to the car and I confirmed identity and unlocked the doors. Guy on the driver side hands me a $20 and says thanks for coming to pick us up. Take them to their hotel and one of the other guys says I'll take care of the tip. The first guy says I already tipped him. Second guy says we know how cheap you are and he hands me a $20 all rolled up. Third guy sitting in the middle seat says, after the other two get out, they are both cheap asses and hands me a $20.

They are in town 2 more nights, I hope I score their ride again.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> Last night I made more in tips than I did in fares. Thanks mostly to 3 older people I picked up from a restaurant. They walked up to the car and I confirmed identity and unlocked the doors. Guy on the driver side hands me a $20 and says thanks for coming to pick us up. Take them to their hotel and one of the other guys says I'll take care of the tip. The first guy says I already tipped him. Second guy says we know how cheap you are and he hands me a $20 all rolled up. Third guy sitting in the middle seat says, after the other two get out, they are both cheap asses and hands me a $20.
> 
> They are in town 2 more nights, I hope I score their ride again.


Meh, doesn't come close to the two rides recently that tipped me $100 each. Hey, we all get lucky, now and then!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Yea, I do recall the time where a PAX I had who was bragging he was a _Baller_, the whole ride, where I was humouring him while in my head I was rolling my eyes, but he did leave 5 crisp $20 bills on the back seat when he left. His ride was a $6 trip to the local watering hole.

Or the time where I was dropping off a young guy to a Mercedes dealership to pick up his new ride, and he was excited enough that he left a $40 tip on a $40 ride.

Those are rare birds.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

People on here have said Bryce Harper was rude and arrogant and doesn't tip,I picked him up at Drake's club early one saturday morning and he said David thanks for the ride and handed me $100 u$ and told me to get some brekky.Nice tip on a $6 ride back to his hotel.I've had many athletes and actors/actresses and most of them tip well in u$ cash.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Meh, doesn't come close to the two rides recently that tipped me $100 each. Hey, we all get lucky, now and then!


One time I got tipped $200 each just because the pax were relieved not to get Guido again.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

fla keys?? no wonder . blessed place to work.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I'll never know who left $100 in my center armrest. I've had a bigger tip than $100 but this was the first $100 tip and it was done anonymously. I don't even know how long it sat there. I check after every time I do rideshare now but back then every-so-often... if that!


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

TikTok


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Last night I made more in tips than I did in fares. Thanks mostly to 3 older people I picked up from a restaurant. They walked up to the car and I confirmed identity and unlocked the doors. Guy on the driver side hands me a $20 and says thanks for coming to pick us up. Take them to their hotel and one of the other guys says I'll take care of the tip. The first guy says I already tipped him. Second guy says we know how cheap you are and he hands me a $20 all rolled up. Third guy sitting in the middle seat says, after the other two get out, they are both cheap asses and hands me a $20.
> 
> They are in town 2 more nights, I hope I score their ride again.


Glad you had a great night. Hope you continue to get good tippers. Do your FL humid days give you higher tips similar to how my snow days did?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Glad you had a great night. Hope you continue to get good tippers. Do your FL humid days give you higher tips similar to how my snow days did?


Never thought about it, I am used to the high humidity so it does not phase me.


----------

